
Yes you can use challenging vocabulary in a picture book - DanBC
https://picturebookden.blogspot.com/2018/07/whats-in-word-yes-you-can-use.html
======
aristus
When I wrote _Lauren Ipsum_ , a children's book about computer science, I used
the real words for everything. Words are random anyway so you might as use the
ones everyone else does. There are a few puns, eg "Hugh Rustic" teaches
heuristics, "Eponymous Bach" names everything after herself, and "Xor" is a
colorblind chameleon. I also included a species of animal called the Jargon
who constantly spout computer jargon. They are cute in small numbers but will
run you over if you let them.

My favorite comment was from a mom who'd read it with her six-year-old. Weeks
later she was storing her luggage, putting the smaller ones into bigger ones.
The kid piped up and said, "Mommy, that's recursion!".

Kids are smart. It's astonishing what kids can do if you don't tell them it's
too hard.

~~~
creep
I'm reading the reviews for your book on Amazon, and they're quite amusing.
One person suggests the book is good "for a middle-schooler, maybe high
school", and another read it to her six year-old daughter who apparently loved
it. Some adults have picked it up to read seemingly without any intent to
share it with a younger child.

A lot of people say it has an "Alice in Wonderland" feel, which is a huge
compliment because that book is nuts.

Where should I buy the print book if I happen to be boycotting Amazon?

~~~
e2e8
Probably cannot go wrong buying directly from the publisher:
[https://nostarch.com/laurenipsum](https://nostarch.com/laurenipsum)

------
dang
I remember listening to the Lemony Snicket author telling Terry Gross how he
plants his favorite obscure words in his super-popular kids' books, in the
hope of propagating them to the next generation of readers. That seemed
brilliant to me. IIRC, the example he gave was 'eschew', but that might be
faulty memory as I also enjoy eschewing things.

~~~
mcphage
He also used “ersatz” prominently.

~~~
dang
Now that you mention it I think that was it. Another great word. Thanks!

------
3pt14159
I'm in the midst of writing my first picture book.

I needed a release from the general stress of dealing with the cybersecurity
challenges, and something for children sounded great.

The world of my book is devoid of computers or complex machinery. Instead,
magic exists and just as in real life with computers, people approach it in
different ways. Some use it help them prepare better looking and tasting food.
Some use it to help others get around more quickly. Some use it to make music
or play with pets. Some sometimes let it get in the way of the time with their
children.

The core lesson that the book tries to incept is that magic (i.e., computers)
should aid in our humanity, not detract from it. The protagonist is a little
girl with a blind brother. At first, she resents having to help him with
tasks, but throughout the story she learns the importance of helping other
people. She has a natural knack for controlling mushrooms, so the book ends
with her helping her brother by conjuring mushroom stairs and the like, and he
has a secret power of his own that he confides in her. He can get small
rodents, like mice and chipmunks, to do simple things for him. Armed with this
fact if you reread the story you'll see them in the background helping him
out.

I've been researching how to write for children and the biggest area of
disagreement seems to be over how complex words can be. For example, most
books say to stick to simple "said" words ("she said", "he sung", etc) but
they seem to disagree over whether complex words are allowed. I'm willing to
do whatever it takes to make the book good, but I'd love to be able to imbue
the book with words like "portabello", "oyster", "shiitake" because of how
important their role is in the story. I also think it could be a touching way
for families to talk about food later at the dinner table and would make kids
more friendly to mushrooms; a healthy, sustainable food choice.

Has anyone here made a picture book for 4-6 year olds that can comment?

~~~
kaybe
If anything, you'll make a bunch of kids mushroom experts, just like some of
them take to dinosaur names like maniacs. It sounds magical too, very fitting.

~~~
3pt14159
Thanks :)

------
jeffrallen
But using no words whatsoever is also wonderful. Here is "On Top", by Marilyn
MacGregor: [https://www.amazon.com/Top-marilyn-
macgregor/dp/068807491X/r...](https://www.amazon.com/Top-marilyn-
macgregor/dp/068807491X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1530603624&sr=8-1&keywords=%22On+top%22+macgregor)

~~~
grasshopperpurp
The Longest Day of the Future is another good example.

[https://www.amazon.com/Longest-Day-Future-Lucas-
Varela/dp/16...](https://www.amazon.com/Longest-Day-Future-Lucas-
Varela/dp/1606999516)

------
foobaw
I am a strong believer that reading is extremely enriching for the mind. Any
additional ways to enhance that experience, in my books, is a win.

